# Smartworks??



## Duck Blind (Dec 11, 2010)

Does the SW program offer solid obedience instruction? I have been told that Sound Beginnings is what I should use for my pup up to 6mos of age. Would appreciate any advice you may have here.

I am a newbie!! Pup will be home on 14 Jan (7wks old).


----------



## Zman1001 (Oct 15, 2009)

I like Smartworks, but I would look into Sound Beginnings or Training a Retriever Puppy by Bill HIllman. I have no experience with either, but I have heard both are good.

Smartworks is a great resource for after 6 months when you start with forcefetch (SmartFetch) and beyond. I know I could understand Evan much better to direct me through the program.


----------



## whitefoot (Aug 19, 2010)

Hey Duck Blind. Welcome! Both Smartworks and Lardy's articles offer SOME puppy stuff, but are more or less targeted to older pups who are ready for formal training (4-6 months old). You should either do what I did (read everything I could get my hands on - including RTF - and piece a good puppy program together), or what I should have done (buy Sound Beginnings or Hillman's DVD). I'd recomend going with one ot the DVDs.


----------



## Cowtown (Oct 3, 2009)

Duck Blind said:


> Does the SW program offer solid obedience instruction? I have been told that Sound Beginnings is what I should use for my pup up to 6mos of age. Would appreciate any advice you may have here.
> 
> I am a newbie!! Pup will be home on 14 Jan (7wks old).


I have Evan's puppy cd, Sound Beginnings (duh, Jackie was my breeder, had to buy her product!), and Bill Hillman's pup CD.

They are all good. I like Hillman and Mertens cd's the best. I also purchased Lardy's Total Retriever v2 series and have just started on "Hold" with my pup.

If you are new to the sport like me, you'll quickly find that you not only don't have all the equipment to train as Jackie does in Sound Beginnings but also that you'll need a partner to help throw birds, etc.

95% of Hillman's video you can do on your own with a rope, pinch/choke collar, an ecollar, some bumpers and a few birds.

Good Luck!
Jeff


----------



## Duck Blind (Dec 11, 2010)

Cowtown said:


> I have Evan's puppy cd, Sound Beginnings (duh, Jackie was my breeder, had to buy her product!), and Bill Hillman's pup CD.
> 
> They are all good. I like Hillman and Mertens cd's the best. I also purchased Lardy's Total Retriever v2 series and have just started on "Hold" with my pup.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the adivce guys! I purchased SB and have been reading everything that I can get my hands (cursor) on. Too bad this puppy has to be my "beta test". Fortunately, I have a retriever club in the area that I plan on joining. Hopeully I can put all of these resources together for the benefit of pup and I! Keep your fingers crosses and thanks again! 

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year!

Brian


----------

